# LT25 and Super 16' HP Ratings.



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Because if it said 40 HP then you would put a 70 on it and flip it. ;D


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2007)

> Because if it said 40 HP then you would put a 70 on it and flip it.  ;D


 ;D ;D like I did it to the Camo highsider.


----------



## Tom_C (Dec 10, 2006)

I think what happen is the CG changed the formula after the super was rated. New design new rating formula,* period*.


----------



## inboardgheenoeguy (Dec 17, 2006)

it would make easier to get a 40 right now too!


----------



## Dustin (Jan 17, 2007)

In a nut shell TomC is right. Remember back in January when the new boats were coming out? I had tried to explain what was happening with the HP stuff but I don't think anyone was listening.  Any way all of the original Gheenoes including the Super were rated under an old Coast Guard rating system. When the system changed all of the existing Gheenoes were grandfathered in to keep their original ratings. However in January when Pugar came out with the LT15 a boat that is clearly bigger and superior to the Classic the Coast G said no to a 25hp rating because it was a new hull design, thus sending Pugar back to the molds to create the LT 25 just to get that rating. Anyway, blame it on the Coast G. 

Dustin


----------



## draggingcanoe (Dec 11, 2006)

The Super is wider at the transom. The beam width doesn't taper on the Super. I'm sure the new ratings are definitely a factor in the lower ratings. Look at the pics for comparison.


----------



## Dustin (Jan 17, 2007)

Thats true but in these pictures you are comparing a Super to a LT15.


Dust


----------



## draggingcanoe (Dec 11, 2006)

Yeah. Thanks for the correction. I just thought these pics would show the taper on the newer models. Doesn't the Super have about 5 inches more transom width? Since I have been in both, I think the LT25 should be rated higher.


----------



## gheenoeguy (Mar 27, 2007)

It sounds like we all want a Lowtide 40. Maybe if the demand is their we could get them to build it. Look how quick they went from the Lowtide 15 to the 25.


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

> It sounds like we all want a Lowtide 40. Maybe if the demand is their we could get them to build it. Look how quick they went from the Lowtide 15 to the 25.


yeah, maybe something closer to the longer side of 17' and a tad wider. Could be a budget minded step up from the Glades Skiff design, only with some additional displacement and power options. Conceivably at the upper end of the micro-skiff domain.


----------



## Windsplitter (Apr 23, 2007)

> > It sounds like we all want a Lowtide 40. Maybe if the demand is their we could get them to build it. Look how quick they went from the Lowtide 15 to the 25.
> 
> 
> yeah, maybe something closer to the longer side of 17' and a tad wider. Could be a budget minded step up from the Glades Skiff design, only with some additional displacement and power options. Conceivably at the upper end of the micro-skiff domain.



That sounds like a Smitty explorer. [smiley=undecided.gif]


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2007)

Dude!! If you want to put A 40 on the LowTide 25 cough up the $$ and do it! Stop talkin about it like A lil girl! The LowTide 25 is Rated for A 25,but there not tellin you "not" put A 40 on it! They are olny tell in what the CG whats it rated for!!! If someone can find me A 40 Tiller for my new LowTide 25 I'll put it on and show yall how its done! Nuff Said!


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

> Dude!! If you want to put A 40 on the LowTide 25 cough up the $$ and do it! Stop talkin about it like A lil girl! The LowTide 25 is Rated for A 25,but there not tellin you "not" put A 40 on it! They are olny tell in what the CG whats it rated for!!! If someone can find me A 40 Tiller for my new LowTide 25 I'll put it on and show yall how its done! Nuff Said!


X2

I like my Gheenoe narrow. If you want a bigger boat go buy something else. BassPro will sell you a nice jonboat. [smiley=1-thumbsup1.gif]


----------



## brew1891 (Dec 10, 2006)

> Dude!! If you want to put A 40 on the LowTide 25 cough up the $$ and do it! Stop talkin about it like A lil girl! The LowTide 25 is Rated for A 25,but there not tellin you "not" put A 40 on it! They are olny tell in what the CG whats it rated for!!! If someone can find me A 40 Tiller for my new LowTide 25 I'll put it on and show yall how its done! Nuff Said!


git 'er done!


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

> > > It sounds like we all want a Lowtide 40. Maybe if the demand is their we could get them to build it. Look how quick they went from the Lowtide 15 to the 25.
> >
> >
> > yeah, maybe something closer to the longer side of 17' and a tad wider. Could be a budget minded step up from the Glades Skiff design, only with some additional displacement and power options. Conceivably at the upper end of the micro-skiff domain.
> ...


true, but nobody knows much about them and/or their future is somewhat uncertain. Plus, that doesn't mean Gheenoe couldn't build a competitive model to suit that market either. 

As far as dropping a 40hp on an LT25. When I was younger that was my default approach, choose the highest rated HP or a little higher. Now that I'm a bit older I prefer something a little less edgy. Moderate speed and long range are more important to me than raw forward speed. A boat more logically designed for a 40-60hp would be a little bigger and more stable with a greater load in larger water and not give up some of the micro skiff virtues. I agree an LT25 with a 40hp would be a Mustang HO convertible on the water though. 

Not exactly micro, but right now I think the Gordon 17'8 with a 40hp tiller is probably my dream skiff.


----------



## flytieguy (Jan 12, 2007)

Lowtide 25 with a Tohatsu/Nissan 15-20hp tiller... and you'll be floating on spit! ;D plus it defeats the purpose for high horspower=weight. We pride ourselves in having a "ultra hardcore" shallow skiff system... put a big engine and there goes the draft to the compost toilet.


----------



## beavis (Dec 11, 2006)

> If someone can find me A 40 Tiller for my new LowTide 25 I'll put it on and show yall how its done! Nuff Said!



here ya go Clark

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Evinrude-40-Short-Shaft-Tiller-Johnson-40HP-Outboard_W0QQitemZ320149807417QQihZ011QQcategoryZ111123QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2007)

2-OLD!


----------

